# Tunapopper (Tiger Wrap)



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey buddy I was just wondering if by any chance you do these wraps? I'm having some trouble getting mine to come out well defined. They look closer to a machined spiral wrap with just a hint of tiger strip. I was wondering if maybe I could stop by if you do and get a quick crash course. I have been trying these instruction but I'm doing something wrong :banghead 

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/Tigerholo.pdf

If anyone else has any good tutorials please feel free to let me know :doh


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm honored you asked me Tom but the truth of the matter is that I'm still a newer rod builder. Ask Brad K, Desperado or some of the more experienced builders about them. I know Brad has posted some in the past. 

OH YEAH, I'm no longer at Top Gun tackle. I am now at Sam's back on canal Road. Come see me.

Chris


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW. I didn't know about the job change. I guess I need to start sending the tourist over there now huh? Do you still do repair work on rods and reels over there? If so I'll let some of the other guys know you have moved


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, I'm still doing rod repair and we have another guy who does the reel repair. Whenever you get a chance Tom come BS with me, its slow right now


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Tunapopper, do ya'll do an "annual maintenance" on reels?

I have just basic Penn reels (520 and 530). Any idea what a good clean and lube would cost per reel?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply, I believe its 15 bucks for a total breakdown and cleaning.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a bargain. I'll have a few to you in the next week or so.


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have done the tiger wrap before. What problems are you having with the tiger wrap?


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

> *dolphin850 (12/30/2009)*I have done the tiger wrap before. What problems are you having with the tiger wrap?


It's kinda hard to explain in words but I'll give it a shot. My tiger stripes are not as define as many others I have seen. My wrap comes closer to looking more spiral. I think after looking at it and looking up background information on it I may have wrapped my two bottom treads to tight?and they didn't burnish to well? If I may ask on my next try here what I was thinking let me know if I'm wrong. First I'll put down a normal base wrap (med. tension) then two or so coats of clear. Give a couple days to dry well then precede with a double or triple side by side LOOSE wrap. left to right. Every inch or so burnish from a center point out both ways. Like parting a persons hair. do this the complete length of the wrap. Then coat with flex again same as above. Now my top wrap I go from right to left double string again. Wrap Normal tension? then carefully remove one of the threads. No Burnishing at this point then give several coats.

Now another question comes to mind can I use CP first on the threads to help preserve then colors or will this effect the lighting effect I'm trying to achieve. Sorry so many questions but this wrap for some reason is beating me


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

First, what size thread are you using on the bottom layer and top layer? I use 3 A threads on the bottom and 3 A or 2 C or larger on the top.

Here is a few pictures I tool when I did one of my wraps. Look at these and send questions. You can pm me if you like.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Dolphin850 had the technique down really well. Her tigers come out really clean with alot of "Tiger" effect. Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

That could be my trouble I used all C on bottom and top same type thread so the would be consistent in size. Do you wrap your bottom wrap loose? then normal wrap your top threads? oh one other thing do you put a base wrap down first or just start with the tiger wrap straight on the rod itself


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Correct Tom. Wrap the base loose so you can can get alot of shift in the threads when you burnish. the top wrap can be normal tention being carfull not to gap or overlap.


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

No I do not have a base wrap. I just started the tiger wrap on the rod it's self. Make sure you put at least 2 coats between the bottom and top layer then put at least 2 coats on top. (I have heard the more coats between layers better the effect but don't go over board due to it adds weight to the rod.)


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help on this. If I get the time tomorrow I'll run over to the rod shop and grab me a a split grip setup on an inshore rod. Maybe by Tue. I'll be ready to tackle another try. If I have any trouble with this one I'll post up my problems and hopefully you all can talk me through it.

Problem is this time it will be on a smaller inshore rod and not the larger offshore I tried last

Regards

Tom Wicker


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

good luck, post pictures if you can.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Well my base wrap is down an a coat of CP is drying. I can already see the strips forming even before I start my CC or the top wrap. Tom Kirkman is also helping me out I believe I now have the no how (I Hope) I just need to get it down pat. I'll post up some pic's after completion and see what you think.


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

Can't wait to see


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

> *dolphin850 (1/7/2010)*Can't wait to see


It all looked Great!! TILL I put the CP on the top wrap and it loosened the wrap and I lost my pattern. Oh well I'll start again sooner or later it will come together


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

two recommendations



1 - Try cp the whole top layer before you remove any threads.



2 - Use NCP thread and you don't have to cp your thread.


----------

